# New avitar



## udsisbest (Aug 24, 2009)

Trying to down load new avitar


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2009)

are you having issues doing this?


----------



## udsisbest (Aug 25, 2009)

yes it keepsllinge that upload failed


----------



## udsisbest (Aug 25, 2009)

try again it keeps telling me that upload failed


----------

